# SBA/PPP



## dlivnlrge (Jan 7, 2019)

Many of us have applied for the 10k sba grant through the sba website. I got confirmation number as well as many of you guys. Has anyone got an email or phone call with any new information?? I know the amount can be from 1k up to 10k from what I’ve been reading. Anything would be awesome to get obviously but as of right now most of us are just sitting on confirmation numbers. As far as the PPP from my understanding through the sba website you put in your zip code and it matches you with banks near your area. Bofa and chase have begin taking loan applications but only for their customers. With chase I believe you have to have a business acct. How do we as independent contractors apply? I bank with US bank. I don’t think they have applications or are part of it. I’m assuming we are in the bottom of the barrel cause we don’t have employees or are a business. Anyone know the best way to go about applying for the PPP? Or do we have to just wait to see what happens.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dlivnlrge said:


> I'm assuming we are in the bottom of the barrel cause we don't have employees or are a business.


_"The Paycheck Protection Program ("PPP") authorizes up to $349 billion in forgivable loans to small businesses to pay their employees"_

As you said, you are neither a business, nor do you have employees.
How exactly does PPP apply to you?
It doesn't, but you're welcome to try.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

he's saying this bc people left and right are telling him to apply. same here - i've seen all these articles about uber drivers applying, had my sister encourage me to apply...it just doesn't seem right though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Good Luck! I run a legit business of 22 employees and have been banking with the same bank for 25 years. I haven't even been able to actually apply for the PPP even though I've jumped through every hoop. It's disgraceful.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"The Paycheck Protection Program ("PPP") authorizes up to $349 billion in forgivable loans to small businesses to pay their employees"_
> 
> As you said, you are neither a business, nor do you have employees.
> How exactly does PPP apply to you?
> It doesn't, but you're welcome to try.


Taxi2Uber, That's the reason I withdrew from filing for the SBA loan. 
I may be wrong, but this forgivable loan is designed to buttress employers in keeping as many employees on payroll as they can.
The emergency 10k that you can request prior to final approval of your loan request, in theory, is supposed to go out immediately pending the total requested amount.

That sounded good to me except, for the verbiage, that said the initial emergency 10k will be forgiven, in essence , considered a grant, upon approval of the entire loan through a participating financial institution.

Since I have no employees or payroll, the odds of my getting a grant is pretty low. An Uber/Lyft driver may get the 10k initially, but if it's determined you do not qualify for the grant....tack that to your debit sheet.



Seamus said:


> Good Luck! I run a legit business of 22 employees and have been banking with the same bank for 25 years. I haven't even been able to actually apply for the PPP even though I've jumped through every hoop. It's disgraceful.


It would seem to me that you of all people should qualify. I hope you do.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> Since I have no employees or payroll, the odds of my getting a grant is pretty low. An Uber/Lyft driver may get the 10k initially, but if it's determined you do not qualify for the grant....tack that to your debit s


the application form I saw gave about ten business possibilities that would allow a grant/loan.
The FIRST one was: "Sole proprietor - self employed individual."
Describes an Uber driver.


----------



## jymtrainer62 (Apr 10, 2020)

dlivnlrge said:


> Many of us have applied for the 10k sba grant through the sba website. I got confirmation number as well as many of you guys. Has anyone got an email or phone call with any new information?? I know the amount can be from 1k up to 10k from what I've been reading. Anything would be awesome to get obviously but as of right now most of us are just sitting on confirmation numbers. As far as the PPP from my understanding through the sba website you put in your zip code and it matches you with banks near your area. Bofa and chase have begin taking loan applications but only for their customers. With chase I believe you have to have a business acct. How do we as independent contractors apply? I bank with US bank. I don't think they have applications or are part of it. I'm assuming we are in the bottom of the barrel cause we don't have employees or are a business. Anyone know the best way to go about applying for the PPP? Or do we have to just wait to see what happens.


I applied a week ago. no word yet. Have you tried unemployment yet? I just got my letter yesterday saying entitled to nothing everything was N/A. And you cant get through to talk to anyone. I thought the stimulus bill had provided unemployment for ride share drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jymtrainer62 said:


> I applied a week ago. no word yet. Have you tried unemployment yet? I just got my letter yesterday saying entitled to nothing everything was N/A. And you cant get through to talk to anyone. I thought the stimulus bill had provided unemployment for ride share drivers.


There was a notice in there saying that you can dispute their findings, IF you respond with a letter to their address within ten days of them mailing that notice. IF you don't respond, you are admitting that they are right.
Just drop a note to them, with your ss number on it, stating what you said above.
It just may protect you.
It won't hurt you.


----------



## jymtrainer62 (Apr 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> There was a notice in there saying that you can dispute their findings, IF you respond with a letter to their address within ten days of them mailing that notice. IF you don't respond, you are admitting that they are right.
> Just drop a note to them, with your ss number on it, stating what you said above.
> It just may protect you.
> It won't hurt you.


what are you suppose to say in the letter if in fact you know. should i provide the 1099 from the last yea? thanks


----------



## Klops (Oct 23, 2015)

I am in the same situation. I do not use a business account and my personal bank (as of this past Tuesday) said they are only helping customers with business accounts. But - I have heard that this is all supposed to change and all of the bank regardless if you bank with them are supposed to be accepting the applications. Since the gig worker portion opened up today, I have been looking for any new information. The Florida website, changed with an Apply Now - icon on their website but only took me to the same page that says I have to apply with bank. I do not have W2 income so am not going the UI route. My wife has been trying to email news stations and politicians asking for answers. Since we original received the email from Uber I was quite hopeful we would have received updated information from them directly.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

We shouldn't apply for the PPP. The EIDL is better and I don't like getting a "loan". Opens the door to being ripped off and made to pay it back, though if its for payroll it should be forgiven. It also depends on credit and I know I couldn't get it :roflmao:. I do a search on Google and it says independent contractors can apply for it April 10th, aka today.

The EIDL is currently fubar. The SBA is illegally adding their own guidelines that go directly against the written language in the law, and they're doing it because the EIDL is underfunded. Republicans have been pushing for more funding but I'm not sure what's happened with it yet, haven't checked up on it in a couple days.

The intent of the EIDL was to provide everyone who applied a $10k grant and up to 2 million dollar loans that also had rules for being forgiven like the PPP. The funding that was budgeted though, with only 5 million applicants there'd only be $50k available for each. So the SBA has tried to give everyone part of the pie but unless they receive more funding and actually follow the law it'll be useless. $1k per employee for the grant, and only a $15k loan. For most businesses that won't even cover 2 weeks. For Uber drivers, who are supposed to qualify, the $1k won't really do anything and can disrupt unemployment. IIRC there's a time limit for applying, to get the $600/mo federal disaster unemployment benefits and if you receive the $1k grant that could ruin that. I could be wrong.

Social media is lit up with anger over it, and there's supposed to be a class-action lawsuit/multiple lawsuits to force them to disburse the FULL grants as worded in the law.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> the application form I saw gave about ten business possibilities that would allow a grant/loan.
> The FIRST one was: "Sole proprietor - self employed individual."
> Describes an Uber driver.


Asking the wrong dude! 
I filled out that information too but it was in the forgiveness part that I was not clear on. The forms wanted my financials regarding employees and payroll, business banking data etc.... This is a regular SBA small business loan application with all the supporting forms.

I'm gonna pass, because I don't want to be on the IRS radar if I'm on the hook for not qualifying for these first come fist serve grant.
Good luck to those who filled out all the forms as a small business Uber Driver. Hope it works out well and if it does, the rest of us will chant the mantra* 'snooze and you loose" *


----------



## kalian (Jul 12, 2017)

Don't have to payback??


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Taxi2Uber, That's the reason I withdrew from filing for the SBA loan.
> I may be wrong, but this forgivable loan is designed to buttress employers in keeping as many employees on payroll as they can.
> The emergency 10k that you can request prior to final approval of your loan request, in theory, is supposed to go out immediately pending the total requested amount.
> 
> ...


To my understanding PPP and SBA are separate programs.
I was a 'No' for both, but now I'll say 'Maybe, but doubtful' for SBA and still a 'No' for PPP.
As SBA funds started to dry up, they changed the game and now say $1000 per employee up to $10,000.
I'll have to read it again, but I remember it saying you could receive the money as a grant even if you WERE denied the loan.
Here in NV, we have to have business license in order to do Rideshare, so we are technically a small business.
I went ahead with the SBA after all, although I'm sure it will be denied.
I'm not concerned about being on IRS radar, and if they or SBA give me grief,
I'll just say "Hell, I don't know what's going on" and it will be the truth. LOL
My concern would be, would this interfere with getting PUA, and would that be considered double dipping.
We'll see.


UberBastid said:


> the application form I saw gave about ten business possibilities that would allow a grant/loan.
> The FIRST one was: "Sole proprietor - self employed individual."
> Describes an Uber driver.


That's true. But is having employees the key to the whole thing? PPP, I'd say yes. SBA, I'm not sure.
As I understand it, a business owner could be a 'Sole Proprietor - self employed' and also have employees.
Maybe that's why that category was included.
It's doesn't seem as clear as it should be.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, our local news just put up a story today about PPP, saying Independent Contractors are eligible. WTF
How can that be when we drivers don't have any employees on the payroll.
This is getting ridiculous.

_"Independent contractors in limbo for unemployment insurance benefits can tap another federal program created under the $2.2 trillion stimulus bill starting Friday.

The Paycheck Protection Program offers loans to cover payroll costs so small businesses can retain their employees, keeping workers from filing unemployment and further overwhelming state unemployment offices, but independent contractors and sole proprietors also are eligible to apply.

Independent contractors who retain their full staff, of one, for eight weeks - as small businesses are required to do under the program - won't have to pay back the money.

"You're the only person that has to maintain an employee position for the next eight weeks, so it's very easy for you to keep yourself employed in order to get that 100 percent forgiveness," said Joseph Amato, Nevada district director for the Small Business Administration."_


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

If you are an Independent Contractor, or Sole proprietor, then YOU yourself count as one employee.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jymtrainer62 said:


> what are you suppose to say in the letter if in fact you know. should i provide the 1099 from the last yea? thanks


Real simple.

"I am in receipt of your notice of my award for unemployment. You indicate that I am not to receive any benefits, but I'd like to point out that President Trump recently signed legislation to the effect that I will. Please review your decision and reconsider."


----------



## Atl007 (Jun 13, 2019)

*PPP Key Points:*

As an independent contractor, you can receive a *loan* through this program. It has relatively good terms (1%, 2 years) but it's still a loan that needs to be paid back.
What about the talk about the loan being forgivable? Here's the short of it: T*he loan is not easily forgivable for independent contractors and the self-employed.*
If you'd like to explore this loan, we'd recommend that you see it as a *loan* that needs to be paid back.


----------



## kalian (Jul 12, 2017)

Sba is 100% no payback


----------



## acrossthecity (Jun 7, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> There was a notice in there saying that you can dispute their findings, IF you respond with a letter to their address within ten days of them mailing that notice. IF you don't respond, you are admitting that they are right.
> Just drop a note to them, with your ss number on it, stating what you said above.
> It just may protect you.
> It won't hurt you.


Yes. my initial reply was that I was ineligible for UI..2 weeks back... but received a letter last week...requesting breakdown of my 2018 and 2019 earnings so I had to go through and break it down for Uber and Lyft by quarter..... took me two to three hours and printing all the documentation I mailed it priority into unemployment last week. Hoping to hear back.....soon. the way the system works is they don't understand how to put it in to the system .... Many states aren't even up and running for gig workers...and you have to break it down for them by quarter...because everything that they do numerically for unemployment is based upon quarterly figures that they have to calculate....
My State Rep said the system wouldn't be ready until May 15th but they have everything ..now. 
It was a lot of time and effort but it will definitely be worth it if I get approved. And I don't see why I wouldn't....


----------



## dlivnlrge (Jan 7, 2019)

Anyone apply for ppp through ready capital?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dlivnlrge said:


> Anyone apply for ppp through ready capital?


I used paypal


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Too late now. Money is gone!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Iann said:


> Too late now. Money is gone!


the hope is that there will be more money

The problem for me and, I'm sure other sole proprietors is that they are likely to use the bottom line of schedule C as our "payroll" and because the standard mileage deduction is so generous my bottom line is near zero


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

This is turning out to be an epic fail in all aspects


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"The Paycheck Protection Program ("PPP") authorizes up to $349 billion in forgivable loans to small businesses to pay their employees"_
> 
> As you said, you are neither a business, nor do you have employees.
> How exactly does PPP apply to you?
> It doesn't, but you're welcome to try.


Actually it does apply. Before you spew nonsense on the internet you should educate yourself.

Independent Contractors qualify for the PPP. I know because I was just approved for a forgivable loan of 8500.

Unfortunately now its too late to apply as funding for the program has run out.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Just got this email from PayPal




​











Dear Ronald Parise,

Thank you for submitting your application for the Paycheck Protection Program loan through PayPal. We're here to support your business during these challenging times.

We recently learned that the initial $349B in funding allocated by the US Government for the Paycheck Protection Program has been depleted. It is, however, anticipated that additional funding may be designated by Congress for the program.

While there are no guarantees of additional funding becoming available, we plan to continue our processing and review of your application for eligibility while we await word from the US Government on additional program funding. However, we will not be able to approve or fund any pending applications unless such additional government funding for the Program is authorized. Please do not reapply with us, as this will only slow the process.

We appreciate your patience as we continue to work through this process. We will provide updates on the status of your application through email.

Sincerely,

The PayPal Business Financing Solutions Team​


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep. They ran out of money and I ran out of luck.
Sucks.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Just got this email from PayPal
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


I pretty much got the same thing from the bank I applied at.

Money's gone for now.


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

The eidl is legit. I applied on 3/29 and got the response email 2 weeks later. The 1k was deposited to my acct 2 days after the email. The PPP was a no go, when I talked to my bank you needed to either have a business account or a business credit card that was established prior to Feb 15th of this year. At least that was what bank of America required.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lvd2020 said:


> The eidl is legit. I applied on 3/29 and got the response email 2 weeks later. The 1k was deposited to my acct 2 days after the email. The PPP was a no go, when I talked to my bank you needed to either have a business account or a business credit card that was established prior to Feb 15th of this year. At least that was what bank of America required.


I had pretty much the same experience at B of A 
i have a personal account and credit card but no go

I do have a business account at PayPal and they did accept my application

about the disaster loan advance you got. Do you now have to apply forthe loan? And what are you asking fora day what is the process from here


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

Not to my knowledge, when I applied I sent a copy of my business license and what Uber sent us ( 1099 ish ) from last year. If I am approved I'm not taking any loan, but the advance does not need to be repaid. That's why I'm kinda glad I didn't get accepted for the PPP, it seems that actually is a loan and if you don't follow the guidelines 75% payroll 25% other expenses, the bank may not seem it as "forgivable" and you may need to pay it back.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Problem is that banks get a commission for writing the loans. Being that the majority of the loans will be forgiven there is little risk for the banks. The funding was capped so the banks raced to fill as much "loan" money as possible. Naturally they filled the bigger loans first. I know people whose businesses have no financial hardships from the pandemic that got $500k+. Free profit. Meanwhile small businesses who need it can't get $10k. I suspect even with a second round that the real small businesses will get nothing unless the rules from the fed are changed. Here is the breakdown from the SBA website.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lvd2020 said:


> The eidl is legit. I applied on 3/29 and got the response email 2 weeks later. The 1k was deposited to my acct 2 days after the email. The PPP was a no go, when I talked to my bank you needed to either have a business account or a business credit card that was established prior to Feb 15th of this year. At least that was what bank of America required.


I've read that many banks have gone out of their way to impose their own rules that are not rules for the PPP program.... typical of course and of course it screws the small business owner.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Has anyone gotten paid with the EIDL? 
I got my confirmation 4 days ago and nothing yet.


----------



## joserumbaut (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello to all here

I am one more like you waiting for help, but meantime have been reading all news around and focus with SBA said about. They are the one that has the rules and money to lend.

If we are driver and no another job, will be better DON'T APPLY for this PPP because right there in this document ( link ) they said :
*In addition, you should be aware that participation in the PPP may affect your eligibility for stateadministered unemployment compensation or unemployment assistance programs, including the programs authorized by Title II, Subtitle A of the CARES Act, or CARES Act Employee Retention Credits. *

_If we make the calculation according to the rules looking at Schedule C line 31 / 12 weeks x 2.5 times the max loan will be less than two month of PUA + UI ( PUA now is almost sure will be extended to Dec, meaning 39 weeks ). Only with PUA $600 x 39 weeks is $23,400 .

Assuming we can get UI for 12 weeks $ 275 ( State FL ) now trying to get legislation to extend for 23 weeks will be $275 x 23 = $6,325 giving us a total of $29,725 vs almost PPP $1,811.25

Question: Do you want to risk loss PUA + UI applying for PPP ?

In my case not, my 2019 Sch C line 31 is showing in the attached picture ( UBER/LYFT report total $48,461 )

https://home.treasury.gov/system/fi...Requirements-for-Certain-Pledges-of-Loans.pdf
Note: Sorry for my English just in case_


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

joserumbaut said:


> Hello to all here
> 
> I am one more like you waiting for help, but meantime have been reading all news around and focus with SBA said about. They are the one that has the rules and money to lend.
> 
> ...


There is no reason not to apply for both the PPP and PUA , The problem is, what to do if approved for both. If I am approved for both, I intend to keep the PPP as a loan (and pay it back over 2 years) and take the $600/week for as long as I can.

By the way... I didnt use my schedule C to support my application. I used 12 months of bank deposits, I could have used the income summaries from Uber and Lyft, but that would have missed cash payments (tips and private rides)


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> There is no reason not to apply for both the PPP and PUA , The problem is, what to do if approved for both. If I am approved for both, I intend to keep the PPP as a loan (and pay it back over 2 years) and take the $600/week for as long as I can.
> 
> By the way... I didnt use my schedule C to support my application. I used 12 months of bank deposits, I could have used the income summaries from Uber and Lyft, but that would have missed cash payments (tips and private rides)


Who did you apply with?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Who did you apply with?


 PayPal

Ive have had a business account with paypal for years (a previous business and I borrowed from them several times. Now I run credit cards through them for the private rides I do. So when I learned that they were approved by the SBA for PPP loans, I applied


----------



## [email protected]@# (May 17, 2020)

dlivnlrge said:


> Many of us have applied for the 10k sba grant through the sba website. I got confirmation number as well as many of you guys. Has anyone got an email or phone call with any new information?? I know the amount can be from 1k up to 10k from what I've been reading. Anything would be awesome to get obviously but as of right now most of us are just sitting on confirmation numbers. As far as the PPP from my understanding through the sba website you put in your zip code and it matches you with banks near your area. Bofa and chase have begin taking loan applications but only for their customers. With chase I believe you have to have a business acct. How do we as independent contractors apply? I bank with US bank. I don't think they have applications or are part of it. I'm assuming we are in the bottom of the barrel cause we don't have employees or are a business. Anyone know the best way to go about applying for the PPP? Or do we have to just wait to see what happens.


you should apply for an EIDL. There you have to type an EIDL there you get how to apply for.. i ad got $1000.00 from EIDL.


----------

